# SRI's....Which is the best?



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

So far I've seen the C2 Motorsports, the United Motorsports, and the Integrated Engineering. Looking to see what the best one is. 2008 Rabbit. I have the Carbonio intake, don't know if that will make a difference. LET THE FAN BOY FIGHTS BEGIN!! :laugh:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

First I don't really understand why you are asking this since you already know whats out there and if you had done any bit of research then you would know what may and may not work for you.

They all pretty much have the same gains and do the same things with proper software. One might have a bit more to Tq or HP then and other or vise versa it all depends on what you are looking to get out of it and your needs. 

Now that being said I have not run into one person that has said I wish I had gotten this one instead or it wasn't worth the money. I went to a show this past weekend I was the only 2.5 there with engine work done to it and people kept coming up and asking me about my SRI. I would tell every person it was worth it and it pulls hard to redline and I was happy with the purchase.

Now back to what works for you. If you care about reusing your Carbonio intake C2 might be a better option for you. They claim the throttle body is in the stock location, its pretty damn close it pushed my BSH intake down a bit more. If you dont care about reusing it then sell it and get a um and make a cai for it or go the IE route and you can get a cai included or make your own.

:beer:


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> First I don't really understand why you are asking this since you already know whats out there and if you had done any bit of research then you would know what may and may not work for you.
> 
> They all pretty much have the same gains and do the same things with proper software. One might have a bit more to Tq or HP then and other or vise versa it all depends on what you are looking to get out of it and your needs.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I probably could have put in a little bit more research then I did  Thanks for the advice. I'm excited to have actually stuff done to my car further then CAI and exhaust. I know I haven't seen any 2.5's at any shows with anything done other then SoWo. I would like to continue using my Carbonio. I'm really just looking for the perfect balance between daily and a part time autocross/track car so I probably wont be doing much more after this (although I'm sure every single last person here has said that to :laugh: )


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

No problem:thumbup: Honestly any of the three you wont go wrong and you may be able to modify your current cia to work with UM or IE.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> No problem:thumbup: Honestly any of the three you wont go wrong and you may be able to modify your current cia to work with UM or IE.


I'm sure there is a way to do that, but honestly I'm pretty lazy and I'm sure they don't really have any difference between them. I kinda only want the IE one because it looks cleaner and is cheaper :laugh:


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

UM is currently on sale for $950 shipped, and you get $200 discount for the software if you buy the UM manifold. Pretty sweet deal. You can sell the carbonio, and just mount the filter directly to the manifold, more $ for mods :laugh:


Peter


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Can't do that with a maf car. I'd bet you can use the carbonio with IE but would have to switch to an evoms or something if you ran a UM. Either way good choices. Or stick with C2 and it will fit fine. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Based on the extensive testing that IE did on the intakes and the crazy hours they put into making theirs better I would that although all of them can improve performance, the IE one performs the best.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Based on the extensive testing that IE did on the intakes and the crazy hours they put into making theirs better I would that although all of them can improve performance, the IE one performs the best.


Do you know how well they fit with the carbonio CAI? Any modification needed for anything?


Sent from my whatever using that thing


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Enjoying my hep SRI just fine for 60k or so now. It is hard to clean... have to remove it and pol8sh or it will pit out. Get one easy to clean lol.

I am going to remove mine and have it coated... so its easier to clean by just pulling front end off.

I cut my BSH cai a few inches and it fit perfectly. I retained both bungs on the cai and those oem hoses/connectors can still reach, barely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

tchilds said:


> Enjoying my hep SRI just fine for 60k or so now. It is hard to clean... have to remove it and pol8sh or it will pit out. Get one easy to clean lol.
> 
> I am going to remove mine and have it coated... so its easier to clean by just pulling front end off.
> 
> I cut my BSH cai a few inches and it fit perfectly. I retained both bungs on the cai and those oem hoses/connectors can still reach, barely.




This is why I'm always trying to get people to order the black powdercoat on ours. It looks so much better but most importantly it stays clean and doesn't get stained like a raw casting. Also, ya- a lot of CAI can just be cut down. SAI bungs and stuff are a trick though, usually too short or need to be stretched basically. That was the main reason we decided to make an intake that replaces all the corrugated plastic hoses.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This is why I'm always trying to get people to order the black powdercoat on ours. It looks so much better but most importantly it stays clean and doesn't get stained like a raw casting. Also, ya- a lot of CAI can just be cut down. SAI bungs and stuff are a trick though, usually too short or need to be stretched basically. That was the main reason we decided to make an intake that replaces all the corrugated plastic hoses.


I need to lengthen my injector harness and the hoses still. Good thinking on your part! I second powder coating, so much easier to wipe off with soap/degreaser than it is to polish raw metal!


----------



## Tengo (Sep 21, 2013)

So have any cars with the SRI been able to break into the 14s on 1/4 mile runs? Any 0-60 times with the SRI?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Some Mother's Aluminum Polish works wonders keeping these manifolds clean. 
One rub down with a dab of paste, followed by a quick polish with a microfiber cloth and it's good to go.


----------

